

What is that, and why can i see it? - mehcore
http://gist.github.com/raw/192658/9ea51649569713b99aecda742dc5c4c050064130/

======
nait
This seems to be a list of fake names and addresses. See
[http://gist.github.com/192658/ef073d2c9109b9da8d439a5976fee7...](http://gist.github.com/192658/ef073d2c9109b9da8d439a5976fee75ff8f958f2)
The list of names is similar to the one you linked to.

Searching for "github dodgit" did the trick. How come i searched for it? All
entries contain an email from a throw away address. Since if found the file
directly by searching for the first entry I figured the file is part of a
project and that it would most probably refer to the throw away mail
providers.

~~~
mehcore
Now you've taken all the romance out of it. I was expecting wild conspiracy
theories.

------
timthorn
Looks very suspiciously like test data:

Exactly 10,000 rows in the dataset

Every name (Firstname, Surname, Streetname) occurs ~50-70 times

Every email address is from a small set (~5) of mail hosts

~~~
thomas11
And the street addresses (all German) don't actually exist - I tried a sample
-, street names and cities seem to have been combined randomly.

